# Barry out of picture already, Suns looking into Devin Brown



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sounds like Lue is a matter of time. Giricek is probably going overseas.

Miles is probably not an option, despite them looking at him. 

link



> Brent Barry is off the Phoenix Suns radar. Darius Miles and Devin Brown are on the periphery. And Tyronn Lue remains the favorite to be Steve Nash’s backup at point guard.
> 
> As he was last March, the 36-year-old Barry showed interest in signing with the Suns — even though they could only offer him the $1.262 veteran minimum salary. But all indications now are that Barry will wind up in Houston, where the Rockets can offer him their bi-annual exception of $1.9 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

If you really want to win it all this year, you will need to spend, spend and spend.

Trade Barbosa/Diaw for artest and hugh bad contracts thru 3 teams ...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> If you really want to win it all this year, you will need to spend, spend and spend.
> 
> Trade Barbosa/Diaw for artest and hugh bad contracts thru 3 teams ...


Brilliant. The Suns can't SPEND SPEND SPEND! They're already at lux tax threshold.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> If you really want to win it all this year, you will need to spend, spend and spend.
> 
> Trade Barbosa/Diaw for artest and hugh bad contracts thru 3 teams ...


Trading isn't that easy. Why would SAC want those 2?

They tried to pawn Barbosa off for Webster/Frye and a 2ND Rd pick before the draft, but Portland turned it down. Yes, a 2nd rd pick. Not the 13th pick that was reported.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Needless to say, we need more consistency from Diaw and Barbosa (since they don't seem to be going anywhere), and also Raja, to keep pace with the opposition.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

> Tyronn Lue said before Sunday's Zo's Summer Groove that he is scheduled for a 5:30 a.m. Monday physical with the Heat, and could sign thereafter. The Heat, however, later said nothing is imminent, with no signing planned for Monday.
> 
> Lue also said he would be receptive to working off the Heat's $1.9 million lower-level exception, which is all the Heat has available to offer from a salary-cap perspective. -- South Florida Sun-Sentinel
> 
> # "It would be a great situation. It definitely would be big playing with Dwyane Wade," Lue said Sunday night. -- The Miami Herald


 -ESPN Insider.

In other words, ****.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Anybody know if were are talking to Posey? Sure he's not a SG or PG, but he brings the mental toughness and 3pt/ Defensive skills we require. I'm not sure if we even have the exception or room for mid level signings? Seems like FAs aren't jumping at the chance to play with three of the biggest names in the NBA.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We have the MLE, just they don't want to use it. I haven't heard anything about us going after Posey either. I thought I heard the C's want to give him full MLE for 2 yrs. He wants 4. 

I did hear the Suns have inquired about Ron Artest. Unlikely since it'd have been a deal involving Barbosa or Diaw. They probably don't want either.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

I would think the Kings would unload Artest if they could get Barbosa in return. We desperately need someone who will make a significant impact. Lue and Devin Brown will not make us serious championship contenders.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> Tyronn Lue decided not to take a physical for the Heat and effectively take them out of the running for his services. He will decide between Phoenix and Boston.
> 
> He is scheduled to meet with Suns officials in Las Vegas this week.
> 
> Last week, Lue said, "I think we're going to get it done in Phoenix."


Via Arizona Republic


----------

